# New owner...ball python doesn't seem to like being handled



## staceybarbernor (Jul 10, 2015)

My husband and I just got a new ball python. He doesn't seem to like being handled. At times he's ok with it but most if the time he suctions himself to his hideaway. Any advice on how we can get him more comfortable? I absolutely love snakes and I really want to be able to play with him more.


----------



## Inti (Jul 6, 2015)

He needs time to settle in and get used to you. As long as you're patient with him and don't handle him too often, he should start to tolerate handling more.

If you're concerned about being bitten, you can buy a snake hook to pick him up with until he gets used to being lifted out of his viv/RUB.


----------



## staceybarbernor (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok we'll give that a try. We've only had him for a few days and I really don't think the people we got him from really handled him very much. I know when we are able to get him out he does really well. I just don't want to stress him out.


----------



## Inti (Jul 6, 2015)

Generally, you're supposed to leave a new snake alone for around a week so that it can settle in and acclimatise. 

If you've only had him a few days, it may be better to just leave him alone a few days more. Once he has settled in, you can begin handling him for a few minutes a couple of times a day to get him used to you.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ball pythons are shy, reclusive animals (some more than others) and a new environment for them can be stressful. You're not going to be able to "play with him" for a bit. Ultimately, he is not a toy and it's most important that he gets settled in and starts feeding. Once he is settled in and feeding regularly (say 2-3 feeds in a row at least) you could start handling him for 10 minutes a day and get him used to people.... but he may never enjoy being handled.


----------



## andy jackson (Jan 10, 2015)

I have had mine for 6 months and while she is in her viv she still acts like she is scared to death of me.

The second I pick her up though, her whole attitude changes. Once out she is like a different animal. She appears perfectly happy to out and to be handled. It is almost as if initially she does not recognise me but, once I pick her up she thinks "oh its ok, I know this smell I am not in danger" :blush:


----------



## Inti (Jul 6, 2015)

Athravan said:


> but he may never enjoy being handled.


I've heard that snakes don't really _enjoy_ handling as such because they lack emotions, they just learn to tolerate it...



andy jackson said:


> The second I pick her up though, her whole attitude changes. Once out she is like a different animal. She appears perfectly happy to out and to be handled. It is almost as if initially she does not recognise me but, once I pick her up she thinks "oh its ok, I know this smell I am not in danger" :blush:


My snake is exactly the same. He quietly hisses when I go to pick him up, but once he's out he switches to some sort of exploring mode.


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a couple of lets say more shy ball pythons, frequent handling is key to getting them used to the experience but as mentioned above with ball pythons you definitely want to give them a week to settle in and usually let them feed too


----------

